# Dendrobates in Hawaii



## ricky2424 (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently move to Honolulu Hawaii to a city known as Palolo valley. I was planing on maybe going out to manoa to see if i was luck enough to see some Auratus. With work I havent had the chance to explore much yet, but with recent rainstorms rolling through I was very suprised and amazed that there was about 7 frogs in my own yard!!! Never thought I would see some in the wild! I been in the hobby on and off for years now. This is an exciting comeback!!! I took a ton of fotos to share with you guys, but the pictures dont do them much justice to how these jewels look in person. Thoughts?


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Thoughts?
What an awesome thing to have in your backyard!
Technically they are illegal to own in Hawaii if I remember correctly? They aren't native there but were escaped pets/etc. Hawaii is known for it being strict on non-native animals, specifically snakes, but I'm not sure what their take is on the Hawaiian auratus. I wouldn't be suprised at all to find out that there were a bunch of Hawaiian folks keeping them as pets. They are beautiful creatures.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

They were imported in the 90s to control small bugs by some entomologist. I think they're mostly panama transplants


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Says here "introduced in Manoa Valley in 1932 for mosquito control."

Poison Dart Frogs in Hawaii


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

evolvstll77 said:


> Says here "introduced in Manoa Valley in 1932 for mosquito control."
> 
> Poison Dart Frogs in Hawaii


AmphibiaWeb - Dendrobates auratus

This is were I found it.


----------

